# Is this mix possible?



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

In my 220 liter (60 gallon) tank i currently have: 2 Green/Wild Sevrums, 1 Parrot Cichlid (not the parrot Cichlid you're thinking of, 2 Kribs (Yes i know they're African but they get on very well with the rest) 1 red tail shark, 1 flying fox, 2 blue Acaras and due to recent troubles i have to move my Convict and Firemouth (one of each) downstairs since the Jewel upstairs is attacking them. I didn't realize Jewels were so aggressive at 5cm big lol and i forgot they were African. Anyway the fish downstairs work great but when they get bigger will i need a bigger tank?

The only problems iv'e had is the shark harassed the flying fox like crazy to the the point it was hiding in shock up the corners of the tank, but when the Parrot Cichlid settled in it became the dominant fish and the shark hasn't been causing problems since.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

You are confusing me. So you have two tanks?

What size is each tank and what is in each?

If the Parrot you have is a Hoplarchus psittacus than it gets too big and aggresive for that small of a tank.

...Bill


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

Yes i have two tanks, all the fish i mentioned are in my main tank which is 220 liters (60 gallons). My upstairs tank is 112 liters (30 gallons). I'm moving my Firemouth and Convict downstairs, they're only like 5cm, because my Jewel Cichlid is a meany.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

And no it is not a Hoplarchus psittacus, infact iv'e been trying to search for it and can't find anything matches. I'm starting to wonder if the shop mislabeled it haha. It looks like a Nicaragyua Cichlid, infact i'm pretty sure it is one it's that similar in looks.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Sounds like WAY to many fish in a 60gal to me... What are the dimensions of your tank?


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

The dimensions are 48 x 14 x 20. If you saw the tank and the fish you would think the opposite of it been crowded. Only thing is these fish can get big so until then there's no problem.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Well, your question was if the mix would work... It may be working now but it won't in the near future as your tank is heavily overstocked.

Just to clear things up, you have the following fish in a 60gal (48x14x20)...

2x Severums
1x "Parrot" cichlid or what you think is a Nicaraguan
2x Blue Acaras
1x Firemouth
1x Convict
1x Red Tailed Black Shark
1x Flying Fox
2x Kribs

If the Sevs or Acaras pair up, your going to have even bigger problems...


----------



## fug202 (May 9, 2011)

Fatal said:


> And no it is not a Hoplarchus psittacus, infact iv'e been trying to search for it and can't find anything matches. I'm starting to wonder if the shop mislabeled it haha. It looks like a Nicaragyua Cichlid, infact i'm pretty sure it is one it's that similar in looks.


Sounds possible given that the Nic is sometimes called a "Macaw cichlid", and macaws are a type of parrot. Google photos of Hypsophrys nicaraguensis and you should get your answer. It's a pretty unique looking fish among the types that are available in stores.


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

Your red tailed shark will probably kill the flying fox eventually. I would say get rid of everything and keep the pair of acara and the flying fox in the 60. That's my opinion if you want the tank to be healthy and successful.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

So the answer is no, the mix wont work.

Here is a South American Parrot cichlid
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=518

And Central American Hypsophrys Nicaraguensis
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=68

....Bill


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

CjCichlid said:


> Well, your question was if the mix would work... It may be working now but it won't in the near future as your tank is heavily overstocked.
> 
> Just to clear things up, you have the following fish in a 60gal (48x14x20)...
> 
> ...


Yes that is correct, also when you say "pair up" are you talking about schooling together? Or trying to cross breed?


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

MonteSS said:


> So the answer is no, the mix wont work.
> 
> Here is a South American Parrot cichlid
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=518
> ...


Yeah it's nothing like the first one the second one is very close, so i'm guessing it's that.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

Adrian101 said:


> Your red tailed shark will probably kill the flying fox eventually. I would say get rid of everything and keep the pair of acara and the flying fox in the 60. That's my opinion if you want the tank to be healthy and successful.


The flying fox is quicker than the red tail and slightly bigger, the red tail has stop harassing it now since the Parrot Cichlid became dominant.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

I do plan on getting a fish tank towards the end of this year that will be roughly 2.5 times bigger than my current one (150 gallons probably). Will this community hold out till say October? Because when they get bigger i plan on separating them.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Fatal said:


> CjCichlid said:
> 
> 
> > Well, your question was if the mix would work... It may be working now but it won't in the near future as your tank is heavily overstocked.
> ...


Pair up... As in you have a male and female, and they decide to spawn.


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

The red tail will get a lot bigger than the flying fox and as they are similar species the red tail will kill it eventually. Move one to your other tank. A red tail likes to be the dominant fish in boy tank.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

Adrian101 said:


> The red tail will get a lot bigger than the flying fox and as they are similar species the red tail will kill it eventually. Move one to your other tank. A red tail likes to be the dominant fish in boy tank.


My red tail is already about 5 inches, they don't get much bigger than that. My flying fox is about the same.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

UPDATE: So i thought i would let you guys know how the mix is going thus far. So far my Kribs have had their first batch of babies since the fish were introduced. (These Kribs have had several lots of babies prior to the new fish). The Kribs are sticking with the babies but are not aggressive in the slightest towards other fish, and no other fish has gone near them.

My Convict Cichlid has because more dominant since settling down, he chases away some smaller fish, except my larger Sevrum and my Firemouth arenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t intimidated by him. My larger Sevrum chases my smaller Sevrum often, this suggests maybe 2 males? I doubt they're a pair, since i didn't ask for a pair at the shop.

My Blue Acaras are defiantly a pair, i did ask for a pair and they stick together constantly. My Firemouth has settled in quite nicely he rarely chases anyone but this will change as he gets older. I moved my Flying Fox upstairs due to constant harass from my Redtail shark, since then my Redtail shark has been very quiet, infact sometimes i forget its even there. My Nic Cichlid (thank boss) is sort of no longer the tank boss as no one flees from him anymore nor does he chase anyone anymore. As time goes on i will probably move my Convict and Kribs upstairs to make more room for downstairs when my Cichlids get larger.


----------

